# IP & Subnet 0.0.0.0



## photograferry (May 4, 2007)

Hiya

I have XPSP2 with a Belkin 802.11 wireless network card going through a Netgear router, the connection has always been a bit random but generally has worked fine. Last week the connection went down and i have not been able to restore it. I have not installed any new updates/programmes recently, the windows firewall is turned off, have run Norton and spyware scans but found nothing untoward.

The ipconfig result gives me an IP address of 0.0.0.0 and the same for the Subnet mask. I'm assuming this is the problem but I don't know how to fix it.

There are 3 other computers connected to this router and they are all working fine.

I have checked the event viewer and am continually getting the following messages:

ID 4201
The system detected that network adaptor belkin etc was connected to the network and has initiated normal operation over the network adaptor

ID 1007
Your computer has automatically configured the IP address for the network card with network address 001150609F82. The IP address being used is 169.254.3.78

Which kind of flies in the face of the ipconfig 0.0.0.0 results, I would have thought. Although i'm sure someone can correct me on this.

ID 1003
Your computer was unable to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP server) for the network card with network address 001150609F82. The following erroe occurred: The semaphore time out period expired. Your computer will continue to obtain an address on it's own from the network address (DHCP) server.

Belkin is set to manage the connection, not windows. DCHP is running and configured automatically retrieve an IP address. Basically I have not changed or messed around with any settings so i'm not quite sure why this has happened.

Thanks very much in advance for your help

Martyn


----------



## photograferry (May 4, 2007)

I should also add that it seems to be connecting with the router fine, the connection light is lit up on the card and when you look at the connection properties it says it is connected and has a good signal. 

Also the ipconfig - Default Gateway section has nothing next to it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 & Vista.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.




Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## photograferry (May 4, 2007)

HI John

thanks for the reply, unfortunatelty due to not having internet at home at the moment i only got this, this morning. I will give it a go this evening and submit the results tomorrow.

it's actually gone downhill since my last post, now it doesn't recognise the router at all, all good fun :laugh:

Thanks
Martyn


----------



## photograferry (May 4, 2007)

HI

I just remembered i did get a screen shot from my ipconfig all report, see attached.

This was when it had a minimal connection to another network, must be a neighbours or someone. It then proceeded to lose any recognision of the Netgear Router, didn't even list it, uninstalled Belkin and re-installed but made no difference.

Hope this sheds some light on the issue?

Thanks
Martyn


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you power cycle the router? If that fails, try resetting it to factory defaults and reconfiguring.


----------



## photograferry (May 4, 2007)

Hi

I reset the winsock and tcp/ip, here is the ipconfig/all results. as you can see i have no connection at all so i don't know how useful this is.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : robert-8edcskmr
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 802.11g Network Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-50-60-9F-82

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

how do i power cycle the router and reset factroy defaults?

thanks
martyn


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

To power cycle the router, pull the plug for 15 seconds.

If necessary (you'll have to reconfigure it), you can reset to factory defaults. With power on the router, hold the reset button for 15 seconds or more.


----------



## photograferry (May 4, 2007)

Hi

i have given that a go, didn't work straight away but the next day it recognised the netgear router, it was still giving me an address of 0.0.0.0 so i have manually entered the ip etc addresses and that seems to be doing the trick, despite the fact it never worked before.

ho hum.

thanks for your help
martyn


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Now, that's a bit odd. That sounds like you have a duplicate IP address on the network.

I suggest you check the status of your router to see how many connections are being made to the wireless. My guess is you have encryption disabled and you have a freeloader.


----------



## photograferry (May 4, 2007)

I'm afraid i was premature saying i had it fixed, even though when i enter the ip address manually it gives a good signal, the connection light flashes on the wireless card and when i check the staus it says it is receiving and sending packets, this happens even when i don't have internet explorer open. i still cannot connect to the internet. I don't really understand as i have tried connecting to the router by it's http address but i cannot do that either.

when i set the ip address to automatic it then gives me the 0.0.0.0 address. 

encryption is enabled, wpa-sk with a password, i have tried to connect with no encryption but it does not allow me, it automatically switches back to encrypted.

How would i discover how many connections there are through the router?

Thanks
Martyn


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

On the router's status page, you can check the number of connections. Have you done malware/spyware scans on that machine?


----------



## photograferry (May 4, 2007)

I have tried to get on to the router via it's http address, if that is what you mean but i cannot connect to it. i've run spyware and virus scans on my machine but it has shown nothing.

is there another way of checking the routers status page?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Not really, if you can't even access the router's configuration pages, you have to solve that issue first. Of course, you can check the router's status from any of the working computers.

Have you tried connecting this machine with an Ethernet cable to see if this is just a wireless issue?


----------



## oldscarguync (Jan 23, 2010)

johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 & Vista.*
> 
> For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.
> 
> ...


I know it's a bit odd to post to a thread this old, but I felt compelled to say-thank you thank you thank you!!- for this advice, as it worked like a charm!!! I have been working on this computer for 2 days!!ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad it helped someone. :grin:


----------

